# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ORCAD 10.3 ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΕΣ

## d_nikolaos

Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κατεβάσω βΙβλιοθηκες για το orcad 10.3. Ψαχνω να βρω ενα keyboard 4χ4 εναν ενδεικτη 7 τομεων και τον pic16f876 για ενα σχηματικο και δεν ξερω πως να τα ψαξω και αν υπαρχουν βΙβλιοθηκεσς με τετοια πραγματα για το orcad.

----------


## gsmaster

Πιο εύκολο είναι να φτιάξεις το υλικό που θέλεις απο το να ψάχνεις να το βρείς έτοιμο. Και αυτό που θα βρείς μπορεί και να μην σου κάνει.

----------


## eebabs2000

Συμφωνώ με τον gsmaster. Τα εξαρτήματα και ειδικά τα ολοκληρομένα τα φτιάχνεις πολύ εύκολα στο Orcad και στο pcb μετά διαλέγεις τη μορφή τους ανάλογα με το αν είναι smd, dip κτλ και αριθμοδοτούνται αυτόματα από το πρόγραμμα!

----------

